# Poor man's Ipad Halloween Costume



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow!! The best ebay auction Ive run across to date...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Poor-Mans-iPad-...720?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1528b960


----------



## sugarskull (Sep 8, 2010)

That's totally worth $4.95! hahahaha.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

That is hilarious! Capt jack black at his best! Lol!


----------



## Nelvira (Sep 15, 2010)

woooooooooooooooooow


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

The ultimate patch for that extra heavy day... LOL!


----------

